# remember when



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I remember when the only deeks that I had where ones that I built out of plywood scraps and then covered the bodies with the rubber lining from truck tires. I was 12 years old and my brother was 6 and that was the start of our crazy summer hunting projects. The great thing about these deeks was that we had used them for about 12 years. We retired them 2 seasons ago when we stepped it up to BF's. Being from Sask. our home made deeks worked awesome, the geese really didn't know any better. Some mornings my dad, brothers and I would have our limit in about 15mins. We would then just sit in our blind drink hot chocolate and watch the honkers feed with confusion amounst there stationary, non-flocked,flat black painted silo friends made by a couple of kids who needed something to do in summer break.

Oh yes.........The good old days. I think I may to dust off the old boys and let them play in the field once again.

GH29


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Plenty of guys still doing that. Even the great Tim Grounds uses black and whites as he calls them. With gas prices I am sure there will be days I don't bring the trailer and go old school.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Having and using all the latest and greatest equipment is wonderful, but it is important to remember that it's not absolutely necessary for a good hunt. I have had many a successful hunt over the years, by using nothing more than a half dozen shells, sometimes only a pair. Don't let the equipment race keep you out of the field. Sometimes less really is more! Good fortune, Burl


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have hunted over the latest and greatest decoys but the older I get I find that less is better there is nothing wrong with something that works the less comercialization of hunting there is the better shoot them over what ever you got the homade ones always seem to give me the most pleasure :beer:


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I remember those days. Back in the 70's my brother and I made goose templates (feeder & upright) from a pattern we saw in Sports Afield and would scavenge the back lanes of our neighbourhood for any piece of plywood big enough to trace a decoy on. At lunch hour, we'd race home from school and fire up the jigsaw in the basement. We still have those decoys, they're painted white and we bring them out when we're setting up for snows. That was back in the day when digging a pit was the way goose hunting was done. Boy, those "good old days" sure were a lot of work!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I havnt gone as "retro" as the black and whites. But this Summer I carved a potload of Canada goose floaters, afew ducks, and bunch of fullbody Snows out of foam. I also made fiberglass molds out of some of my carvings and have fullbody sleeper Canadas made from 2 part Urethane.

I have plenty of plastics, Bigfoots, HCs, Bigfoot floaters, and what not. Just want to do something different for a change.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I used wood stakes with 1 foot square pieces of old white bed sheets. I turned the cloth tip to tip on the stakes and put one staple in the middle and a rubber band on the top. When the wind would blow the tips of the cloth would flutter and it seemed to drive the birds crazy. We decoyed snows, canadas, and the ducks loved them. Easy to put them up and take down. This was back in the mid 70s when our area peaked at about 500,000 birds.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just goes to prove the trailer full of fancy gear is not what memories are made of..
I still remember scrounging together enough pennies to buy a few more pieces to white poster board to make those old cone style snow goose decoys. I remember sitting in math class in junior high figuring out how I as going to set my spread of 150 poster board fakes the next weekend. 
We felt like we won the lottery one year when my buddies dad bought 4 dozen windsocks for us to use. We used to shoot a lot of birds over that spread back the late 80's.

I still pull out the old canada silos I spent hours painting back in college. I'd love to hunt over those this year just for old times sake.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I remember in the early 60's when our snow goose decoys consisted of squares of white butcher paper with clumps of dirt on them to hold them in place.

Our blinds were painters coveralls and if it was cold out we brought along an old blanket to cover up with.

Times have changed.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey gossehunter29. I remember 30 years ago in an area south of Dafoe near Copeland I was invited to a hunt like this with the whitewall tires and 7 guys in pits under swath shooting at the same time in unison and drinking hot chocalate inbetween incomming flights. Back the we use #2 Canuck loads. I was back in that area 2004 for sandhill cranes from alfalfa bales


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a buddy that talks about the year all his decoys got stolen when he was in his early 20's and newlywed. Him and a buddy collected every milk jug and bleach bottle they could find and painted em up. You can just tell by the look in his eyes that he misses the good ole days. This year he is dropping a substantial amount of money on Drop Zones and Hardcores, but before the season is over he'll be telling me stories of slayin em over the ole jugs. 
Makes me wish I had been born a lot earlier.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a buddy that talks about the year all his decoys got stolen when he was in his early 20's and newlywed. Him and a buddy collected every milk jug and bleach bottle they could find and painted em up. You can just tell by the look in his eyes that he misses the good ole days. This year he is dropping a substantial amount of money on Drop Zones and Hardcores, but before the season is over he'll be telling me stories of slayin em over the ole jugs. 
Makes me wish I had been born a lot earlier.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We had good luck with white paper plates, we just separated them from each other and threw them in the air where they landed was good. We also used white helium balloons scattered throughout the plates.


----------

